
Show HN: Tool for creating interactive plots from custom logs - jerry-hn
https://github.com/jerry-git/logplot/blob/master/README.md
======
jerry-hn
logplot is designed with embedded devices in mind. The main motivation for
building a tool like this is to visualise errors and trends of state machine
states in order to easily identify anomalies in the behaviour of the target
device.

However, as the required configuration is quite generic, there might be also a
number of other potential use cases.

